# SouthWestern Pan Fried Corn



## chilerelleno (Mar 3, 2022)

*SouthWestern Pan Fried Corn*

Whole kernel corn, taken off cob is best, but canned works too.
Best done over very high heat in a cast iron pan, get some good color on it.
Fried in just a touch of oil, I love using bacon grease.

Any smoked/grilled meat, shredded, chopped or cubed, can be done without meat if desired.
Onion, bell pepper, chiles, garlic, tomato and beans, can be added, your choice.
If using something very wet/moist such as tomato, add that in after getting a good sear on everything else.

Spices can be Salt, Cumin, various Chile Powders, Smoked Paprika, Mexican Oregano, granulated Garlic.
Whatever blows your poncho up.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 3, 2022)

Love pan fried corn , looks and sounds good Chili. 
I did a mexican street corn this way i a dish 

David


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 3, 2022)

I a huge corn lover and that looks so good!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 3, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> Fried in just a touch of oil, *I love bacon grease*.


YES SIR!! Now that's what I'm talking about!!


----------



## sandyut (Mar 3, 2022)

Oh yes that looks fantastic!


----------



## kilo charlie (Mar 3, 2022)

Looks great!


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 3, 2022)

Yea sir looks great  ! Gotta try it 

Keith


----------



## 1MoreFord (Mar 3, 2022)

If doing this with store bought corn, try using a mix of whole kernel and cream style.  Makes it a bit more like home made.  Use mostly whole kernel.  Mix by trial and error and personal preference.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 3, 2022)

Chile,

This one will definitely be on my to do list. . .Looks great!

John


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 3, 2022)

This looks really good Chile. Being that we both love corn, I can certainly see some sort of an adaptation of this coming to Casa Bianca real soon. Thanks for sharing and unlimited possibilities you afforded in your notes.

Robert


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 3, 2022)

Very nice Chili!  That is a bowl of a happiness for sure!


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 3, 2022)

1MoreFord said:


> If doing this with store bought corn, try using a mix of whole kernel and cream style.  Makes it a bit more like home made.  Use mostly whole kernel.  Mix by trial and error and personal preference.


Nope, don't think that's gonna happen with the creamed corn and this dish... What a hot mess that'd be.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 3, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> Nope, don't think that's gonna happen with the creamed corn and this dish... What a hot mess that'd be.


LOL!!!

John


----------



## texomakid (Mar 3, 2022)

YUM! Damn this is right up my alley. Looks delicious and freaking easy. I'm gonna have to try this - love me some corn.


----------



## clifish (Mar 3, 2022)

looks great Chili!  I would love to kick it up with ghost peppers of some sort.  Do you think a griddle would do as good of a job as a CI?


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 3, 2022)

Wow, that looks darn good Chili, thanks !


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 3, 2022)

Looks tasty Chile and glad to see you posting!


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 3, 2022)

Looks so tasty! I will definately be trying this!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Mar 3, 2022)

Pan fried corn is an absolute favorite. Like you, I found fresh is best, second is canned (Green Giant), and the worst is frozen as it gets really chewy and sticks to your teeth.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 4, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> Whatever blows your poncho up.


Looks great as is , and the spice profile would be good for me . 
I keep thinking to mix it in some cornbread batter and bake it off . 
Nice recipe , thanks for posting .


----------



## xray (Mar 4, 2022)

Looks great! I like doing pan fried corn on the grill with a CI pan. Usually just do red bell pepper and onion with it.

I never thought to do meat with it, thanks for the idea.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 4, 2022)

Looks Mighty Tasty from My Den !
Nice Job, John!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 3, 2022)

clifish said:


> looks great Chili!  I would love to kick it up with ghost peppers of some sort.  Do you think a griddle would do as good of a job as a CI?


Yep, I'm sure it would with high heat.
(sorry for the belated reply.)


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 3, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Looks tasty Chile and glad to see you posting!


Thanks, I'm still around.
But I'm not cooking as much do to economics, and when I do it's just not noteworthy, plus I've grown a little lazy too boot.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 3, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Looks great as is , and the spice profile would be good for me .
> I keep thinking to mix it in some cornbread batter and bake it off .
> Nice recipe , thanks for posting .


Sounds good, love some loaded cornbread.


----------



## cmayna (Jun 3, 2022)

I love pan seared corn from the cob.   Wife is always buying too much fresh corn and what ever is left over, I remove from the husk and pan fry it.  A great left over indeed or as suggested, add with some chicken, etc.     

During corn season, I will husk 3-4 kernel's and pan fry it all.  If I end up with a bunch of left overs, I sometimes vacuum seal it and freeze it for......another day.


----------

